# Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review (cool white)



## Skyraider59 (Dec 26, 2012)

*"EA4" Nitecore Pioneer (cool white) review *









I got mine from International Outdoor store, China and it took just over 2.5 weeks to arrive in the UK, 
a little more than usual but this was to be expected at this time of year. 
Anyway it was waiting for me under the tree on Christmas day yesterday!




The light is also available in neutral white.​ 

*What's in the box.*​ EA4 light, with a small sachet of silica inside to keep moisture away, a Chinese instruction manual, no English one in my box (but not a problem as you can download a PDF manual direct from Nitecore website), registration card, a small Nitecore leaflet on chargers and batteries and a small plastic bag with an O ring, a black lanyard and a Nitecore holster.



















*Initial overview*

This is a very compact flashlight, with a very good and sturdy hand feel, this is mainly due to its seize and weight when fully loaded with battery (277gr with Black Eneloops Xx). No knuckling on the main body, just grooves with two flat cut outs. The end cap has some knuckling helping in the unscrewing. The switch is positioned on the side of the flashlight and is a two positions camera type soft switch. On the back of the tail cap is a four branch star with a small hole for the lanyard. The light due to it size is very stable in candle mode position.














​ *Manufacturer data*​ *Dimensions*​ Length: 117mm​ Head diameter: 40 mm​ Tube diameter: 41.8mm​ Weight: 159g (without battery)​ *Features*​ · Novel 'Unique Integrated Technology' offers a more sturdy and​ lightweight body.​ · Utilizes a CREEXM-LU2 LED​ · Maximum output of up to 860 lumens​ · Integrated “Precision Digital Optics Technology” provides extreme​ reflector performance​ · Boasts a peak beam intensity of 20,000cd and a throw distance of up to​ 283 meters​ · Innovative single button two-stage switch offers a user-friendly interface​ (patented)​ · Eight rapidly switchable brightness modes to select from​ · High efficiency circuit board provides up to 22 hours runtime​ · Integrated power indicator light displays remaining battery power​ (patented)​ · Power indicator’s secondary function displays battery voltage (accurate​ to 0.1V)​ · Reverse polarity protection prevents damage due to incorrectly inserted​ batteries​ · Stainless steel retaining ring protects the core components from​ damage​ · Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating​ · Constructed from aero grade aluminum alloy​ · Sturdy HAIII military grade hard-anodized​ · Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (two meters submersible)​ · Impact resistant to 1.5 meters​ · Tail stand capability



















Note: only AA primaries and rechargeable are supported, do not use 14500/Li-ion 3.2v batteries

Power Tips
1. When the light is on, the power indicator will blink once every two
seconds when power levels reach 50%.
2. When the light is on, the power indicator will blink consistently when
power levels are low.
3. Each time batteries are inserted or the light is put into lockout mode,
the power indicator light will blink in various patterns to indicate the
battery voltage (accurate to ±0.1V). For example, when the battery
voltage is at a maximum charge of 4.2V, the power indicator will blink
4 times in quick succession, followed by a one second pause and two
more blinks, indicating a total battery voltage of 4.2V.

Please note, I am running Eneloop Black Xx and I have used the flashlight for about 30mn in total, and on lockout mode it does read 5.2v





Photo showing the clear markings for battery insertion






​ *Settings*​  The switching on/off and all the modes are accessed by the side switch. The switch itself is a soft type two stage switch as found on most camera.​ Functions are:​ *Daily modes*, is accessed from off by a quick half press of the switch. This will take you in the last memorized mode, then quick half press of the switch will cycle you through the 4 modes, Extra low 65L, low 135L, medium 300L and high 550L. To switch the light off into a standby mode, you will need to fully quickly depress the switch, this will also memorise your last used daily mode. While in standby mode a blue light ring will flash around the switch to serve as a locator, this is a great idea but badly implemented, as the light is so dim that you can not see it unless it is facing you.​ While in any of the daily modes, you can access the turbo by half pressing the switch for a couple of seconds.​ *Turbo/search mode*, can also be accessed from off by a full quick press of the switch, then a half quick press of the switch will cycle you through the turbo and high mode. ​ To switch the light off into a standby mode, you will need to fully quickly depress the switch, in this case the light does not appear to have a memory function 
and the light always appear to switch on Turbo.
​ It is also interesting to note that the light has a momentary turbo function. If you fully press the switch and leave your thumb on it, the turbo light will stay on until you release the switch. There is a safety feature build into the turbo mode and the light will switch itself to high mode after 3mn.​ The light has a lockout mode, to prevent accidental switching on, and to minimize the battery drain as the blue flashing locating ring will no longer be activated. There is also a very cleaver function in lockout mode to let you know what your battery voltage is. To enter the lock out mode from on: fully depress your switch for 2+ seconds, then release, the blue locator light ring will give you a series of quick flashes a one second pose and more flashes before turning itself off. The first series of flashes is your voltage( ie 5 flashes = 5v followed by another 2 flashes =0.2v giving you a total of 5,2v) Very clever!:twothumbs​ Something not mentioned in the Nitecore lockout instruction but happening with mine, is after about 2 second of the full depress, my light flash telling me its time to release the switch and the light is in lockout mode.​ To come out of the lockout mode, the Nitecore instruction tell you to fully depress the switch for more than a second_ (from the manual: press the switch all the way down and hold for more than one second)_, with mine all I do is depress it fully and keep it depress for about 2 seconds until the light switch itself on, then I release the switch. 
 
Humble apologies
It has been brought to my attention by readers that the light will also re-activate on a 2 second half press!
Unfortunately, this is correct, not good news as this could very easily lead to and accidental switch on while in a pocket or a rucksack, as little pressure is required for half a click!
 
​ Looks like the Nitecore instruction may not be 100% accurate.

​ To recap: to put it into lockout, fully depress your switch until the light flash, then release and to switch on fully depress until light switch itself on, can get any easier than this!!! 
:shrug:
Also I have heard people expressing concern about the light switching itself on its own while in lockout mode, I think this is highly unlikely, as you do need a full depress of 2 second+​ *Special Modes:* STROBE/SOS/EMERGENCY BEACON​ These modes are accessed from daily mode by a quick double full press of the switch, then to cycle through the 3 special modes fully depress the switch and keep pressure on until the mode change. To come out, all you need is a quick full press.



 At first the interface may look complicated with the full press, half press and the under or over one second clicking, but you soon get it and this is a very easy flashlight to use!



* 
Indoor beam shots 
*
These are celing bounce shots, with the EA4 placed in candle mode on the floor, this shows how well this can lit a room






















The wall beam shots bellow are taken in front of a brown wall, the kitchen cabinet is 19inches above the work top where the EA4 has been positioned, 
that way you can see quite clearly the light beam.























*Outdoor beam shots *

Again I have played around with exposure and aperture to try to make the photos as close as possible to what I see.
















































*Test: output versus runtime (28 Dec 12)*








This was done in high mode, the battery used were 3 month old Eneloop Black Xx 2500mAh.
Batteries were fully charged prior insertion, and reading on my volt meter, 1.44, 1.44, 1.44 and 1.43V total 5.75v
Once inserted, the EA4 did give me a 5 flashes, a one second pause and another 8 flashes indicating the total voltage to be 5.8v (spot on!)
The battery was inserted into my home made integration sphere and switch on HIGH MODE 550lumens, THE first reading of 45700 Lux was taken 30 seconds after and every 5mn after. By 15mn the light was getting hot, to heat testing equipment but I would guess about 40 degree Celsius, I decided to switch my fan on and position the EA4 in front of it moving it to the sphere every 5mn for taking a lux reading. By 110 mn I noticed that the low voltage blue fast flashing was on . (This may have come earlier and was not noticed?????) 

By 113mn I could visibly see the output dropping
113mn 36800 Lux 
114mn 28000 Lux
115mn 22000 Lux and decided to turn the EA4 off

10mn Later, I took another reading on high showing me 22000 Lux, the end cap was removed and refitted to get a volt reading, this was 4 flashes and another 6 indicating the voltage to be 4.6v. The batteries were removed and tested with a voltmeter, 1.16, 1.15, 1.14, 1.13,giving me a total of 4.58v The EA4 volt checker is accurate!












So to recap, with Eneloop 2500mAh, I got a constant 45000 Lux for 1H 50mn, not quite the 2 hours but I personally thing this is pretty impressive, This is very well regulated and I think they have also got the heat dispersion well sorted with this one piece large head/ body. 




*For/Against*

*For:*



Really like the compact shape and the output from easily obtainable AA batteries, 
tail stand, 
reverse polarity protection,
clearly marked battery insertion logo, 
visible voltage reader on lockout function
and good runtimes

*Against:*



no antiroll feature on an outdoor light, as this is a heavy light, this will roll very easely, 
the blue flashing locator is much too dim and virtually useless unless facing you,
the extra low (65L) is much to high and should be around 5-10 lumen
and I would have preferred to have a Turbo thermal cut-out instead of a timer one, this would have allowed you to run turbo for longer period in cold condition, 
_(but saying this, the turbo does put a large drain on the AA batteries, so maybe the 3mn timer is a better/safer option?)_
No safe "lockout mode" _(added 27 Dec 12)_




*Now would I buy it again? Of course, I would, this is a fantastic flashlight, close to perfection! 550 lumen on high for 2h out of AA with a turbo mode of 860L
this does it for me!*:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


I would just like to add, that once more, a manufacturer is missing out on very easily implemented basic features, like anti roll system, a low which is a *real low*, a workable flashing locator,



I can not understand why basic problems like those mentioned above are not highlighted and rectified before production!:sigh: 
All you need is to take it home and field test it for a day to see what works and does not!
This is not directed only to Nitecore but to many top flashlight manufacturers!
(I would be interested to hear manufactures feedback on how a flashlight come to production!)
​

 :thinking: ​ 


J-L D/Skyraider59
​


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Great review Skyraid!

I just wanted to mention, though, that in order to get out of lockout mode, you actually do not need a full click & hold of the switch. For mines, i can get out of lockout by just doing a half click and hold. Maybe mine's is a defect i don't know, but try it out with yours and let us know.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Hi, as described in my review, to get out of lockout you need a full depress *(full click)* of the switch and keep it depress until the light comes on.

<<To come out of the lockout mode, the Nitecore instruction tell you to fully depress the switch for more than a second, with mine all I do is depress it fully and keep it depress for about 2 seconds until the light switch itself on, then I release the switch. >>

I have tried a half press, double quick press etc and they do not work, you need a long full depress/click until the light turns on.


----------



## Essexman (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Cheers for the review Skyraider, looking to get one of these in the newyear. You never know it might have stopped rainning by then


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Skyraider59 said:


> Hi, as described in my review, to get out of lockout you need a full depress *(full click)* of the switch and keep it depress until the light comes on.
> 
> <<To come out of the lockout mode, the Nitecore instruction tell you to fully depress the switch for more than a second, with mine all I do is depress it fully and keep it depress for about 2 seconds until the light switch itself on, then I release the switch. >>
> 
> I have tried a half press, double quick press etc and they do not work, you need a long full depress/click until the light turns on.



Mines is a defective light then! Damnit. I just do a half press and hold and it goes out of lockout, making my defective light much more pron to accidental activation when in the sheath and/or pocket. Maybe i should send mines back...


----------



## Yourfun2 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Mines is a defective light then! Damnit. I just do a half press and hold and it goes out of lockout, making my defective light much more pron to accidental activation when in the sheath and/or pocket. Maybe i should send mines back...



My light is the same. <2 sec half press and it come out of lockout.


----------



## Wtlj (Dec 26, 2012)

*NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Mines is a defective light then! Damnit. I just do a half press and hold and it goes out of lockout, making my defective light much more pron to accidental activation when in the sheath and/or pocket. Maybe i should send mines back...



Yup mines the same also.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Ditto.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Mines is a defective light then! Damnit. I just do a half press and hold and it goes out of lockout, making my defective light much more pron to accidental activation when in the sheath and/or pocket. Maybe i should send mines back...


Mine does that too


----------



## windsurf (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Mines is a defective light then! Damnit. I just do a half press and hold and it goes out of lockout, making my defective light much more pron to accidental activation when in the sheath and/or pocket. Maybe i should send mines back...



Another "defective" one here too. Those pesky half presses are becoming overwhelming. First the 3 minute delay to "auto turn on" after turning off the light during SOS with an accidental half press and also this exiting lockout with a half press.

I think Nitecore just didn't deem it important enough to redo their state analysis/programming to ensure that only the intended full press worked in the above cases.


----------



## Wtlj (Dec 26, 2012)

*NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Does anyone's not work with half press? Besides the OP off course.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Wtlj said:


> Does anyone's not work with half press? Besides the OP off course.


Maybe it's a neutral vs cw thing?


----------



## moshow9 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



dc38 said:


> Maybe it's a neutral vs cw thing?


Could be but we would need some other CW users to chime in. Mine is a NW and unlocks with only a half press.


----------



## RBH (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

My CW unlocks with a full of half press.



moshow9 said:


> Could be but we would need some other CW users to chime in. Mine is a NW and unlocks with only a half press.


----------



## RBH (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

This is from the manual. I don't see where it specifies a half or full press to get out of lockout . 








Skyraider59 said:


> Hi, as described in my review, to get out of lockout you need a full depress *(full click)* of the switch and keep it depress until the light comes on.
> 
> <<To come out of the lockout mode, the Nitecore instruction tell you to fully depress the switch for more than a second, with mine all I do is depress it fully and keep it depress for about 2 seconds until the light switch itself on, then I release the switch. >>
> 
> I have tried a half press, double quick press etc and they do not work, you need a long full depress/click until the light turns on.


[


----------



## gbsbg (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

The same with mine (NW) - half or full click for less than 2 secs


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

*HUMBLE APOLOGIES*, after trying again, MINE ALSO WILL SWITCH ITSELF ON WITH A 2 SECOND HALF A PRESS, this is not good news, as I can see accidental activation in a pocket or a rucksack!
I will amend the review.


----------



## Urbon (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Thank you for the review. Since Nitecore made the EA4, I was waiting for it. 

More pictures would be great, outside beamshots at long range and some views in different context of use. 

So, I didn't buy the EA4. Here is why :

There is a german video on Youtube comparing with Eagletac G25C2. Good idea. Same reflector size, lumen, lux... Not the same batteries and run-times, not the same UI. Not the same price. 

Nitecore seems cheaper, Eagletac better finish, but overall Nitecore lacks some useful accessories. G25C2 has diffuser, filters, extension tube... EA4 has none of these.

Comparing those two brands, I found that Eagletac offers a great choice of led as soon as possible, updating their product. But Nitecore is still with XP-G S2 and did not update the explorer series yet, as Eagletac did with D25 series. Last but not least, XM-L U3 is ready but both, Eagletac and Nitecore, are selling U2 like the last step in evolution. Maybe things are going to fast for resellers. 

In fact, we need upgradable modules. And speaking about politic, I believe Eagletac can do it. It's not perfect, it's on the way.

But, Nitecore, what about that ? Want to change from CW to NW ? Then, buy another light ? It's not a choice. It's marketing. Even a new led module is expensive, maybe a color filter (like a camera filter) is less. No filter, of course.

Sorry about this tough but about EA4, there is more to say in pros and cons :

Pros : This product do not really compare with other. This design, compact with four Eneloop batteries, is quite unique. And so, desirable. But how would it compare in use and run-times with a D-Cell design or a 3x18650 design ? Sure, different strokes for different folks, but also, marketing is able to design useless things for rich people, just got to make it a bit cheaper. A new design is great but what for ?

Cons : This product needs some accessories. This product is not upgradable. Some people reports bugs with the UI. As you said, there is no antiroll and the accidentally-ON function is poorly designed. So, this is a new design, but maybe a bit too new. And if the low is not low enough, it's because good customers may think this product is designed for typical use, not for edc. Then buy another light for edc. Nonsense, this light just can't do what other can do. A searchlight with 3 minutes blindness turbo witch can stand like a candle to illuminate the kitchen... No offense, it's just funny.

Pros/Cons : This EA4 is a minimalist design, the more lumen in the smaller light (what about heat control ?), without tactical identity. Seems like anything practical doesn't matter. Something for the geeks we are, but lacking XML-U3. Disappointed I have to wait for it, because I don't want to buy more and more lights. For my geek needs, I may go with a Sunwayman Sirius anyway. For my other needs, I will go with a more practical standard and upgradable hand held light. Accessories and attachment compatibility is great. New design is great too but not loosing on the essential, not that way...

What is marketing nowadays : "I don't want it but I have to resist". So, we need more advice from disappointed customers. You said you will buy the EA4 again, I say you will forget it soon, when the EC26 (maybe this one maybe not) is released... Too many newly designed products, but witch one will be perfected at time ? 

Like Zebralight selling a non-removable diffuser on their lights because they are too small to accept accessories and flashalcoholics still waiting for the all-flood model... Who cares they are not making different heads for the same model ? Nobody, because it's so cute ! It sucks.

:thumbsdow

That said, I wish everyone happy Christmas and happy new year.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Corrections regarding the lockout mode have been made on the initial review
Skyraider59


----------



## AVService (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Well regardless of the switch issues I can't wait to get mine after seeing your Kitchen shots!

Thanks for the review!


----------



## dougie (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Not an elegant or particularly aesthetically pleasing solution but the use of a large cable tie stops it rolling around!


----------



## windsurf (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



RBH said:


> This is from the manual. I don't see where it specifies a half or full press to get out of lockout .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good catch on that last sentence. I assumed a full press to be consistent with other on/off operations and what the Sysmax rep stated. My manual (and the pdf on their website) was an incorrect printing. A Sysmax rep stated so in the main CPF EA4 thread (post #288). Again, it didn't state full or half press, but it would have been great either way:

With the light turned on, press the switch all the way down and hold for 
more than one second. The light will turn off and enter into lockout mode. 
Lockout mode consumes almost no battery power and prevents the light 
from accidentally turning on. *To exit lockout mode, simply press the 
switch three times within one second*.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Hi
The rain has stopped for a while, so got out in the garden to do some outdoor shots as promised.
Again I have played around with exposure and aperture to try to make the photos as close as possible to what I see.













































SKYRAIDER59


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Urbon said:


> Thank you for the review. Since Nitecore made the EA4, I was waiting for it.
> 
> More pictures would be great, outside beamshots at long range and some views in different context of use.
> 
> ...




*Interesting thoughts on the flashlights and marketing and regarding <<You said you will buy the EA4 again, I say you will forget it soon>>* 
There is some truth in this, yes like all flashaholics, some time in the future, I will come across something which will fulfill my needs better and will forget about it the EA4, but until that time, I would buy one again despite the fact that it is not perfect and has some basic flaws.
For my EDC, I use a V11R (with or without extension). I do use my flashlights for cycling, camping, working on cars, around the house and at work. 
While camping, I have been using mainly Solarforce L2 series as lanterns or for night walking, good output/run time, but you can not buy fully charged 18650 from local shops, hence the desire of owning a H-Power/long running AA driven compact flashlight, the EA4 fitted the bill nicely! From the ceiling bounce shots, I think every one can see that this will make a perfect lantern with a decent run time, for me, this will also act as a walking out light, a search light when needed and in an emergency a very bright flashing rescue beacon! So for me, this is well suited to my outdoor needs!. Something that prospective buyer should be aware: this is a heavy flashlight 277gr fully loaded!

Regarding your comments on customer choices and abilities of upgrading your flashlight, not the case with the EA4 and with many others; if this is what your are looking for, have a look at the Solarforce range, for me they represent the best value for money, they may not be the best, but the manufacturing is good and you can change led module, head, lens, body, driving battery mode, switch and they have loads of accessories, I love them!

Happy and very bright New Year to everyone
Skyraider59


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Thanks for the new sig: "Marketing is able to design useless things for rich people"



Urbon said:


> Thank you for the review. Since Nitecore made the EA4, I was waiting for it.
> 
> More pictures would be great, outside beamshots at long range and some views in different context of use.
> 
> ...


----------



## markr6 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



GordoJones88 said:


> You joined CPF, this is your first and only post, and diarrhea comes spewing out of your mouth like this?


LOL!!!!!!! OHHHHHHHH LOL!!!!!! Dang it Gordo, now I'm going to be laughing for the next 8 hours and people are going to think I'm insane.


----------



## Urbon (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



GordoJones88 said:


> You joined CPF, this is your first and only post, and diarrhea comes spewing out of your mouth like this?



Ho yes. LOL LOL LOL. I opened an account on CPF just to write this shitty post, not to make new friends. Crazy :naughty:

Nevermind... I will look at Solarforce product line like advised. I believe someone already understood me.

Bye.


----------



## MIKES250R (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Urbon is a E4 Hater! I ordered an E4 because there is nothing this powerful and compact that accepts AAs, and I have a ton of them. I also am trying to get away from multi-cell lights that run on 18650s as I am afraid of blowing my thumbs off.


----------



## violatorjf (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Nice job sky, very thorough review. The light certainly has some shortcomings as I think no one denies; the trouble is it has little-to-no competition in it's battery and size category. Hopefully either Nitecore or another manufacturer (ie. Zebralight) will learn from these mistakes and offer better competition in the same class.


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



violatorjf said:


> Hopefully either Nitecore [...] will learn from these mistakes and offer better competition in the same class.


I don´t think so. Usually Nitecore releases new lights with diffferent problems. What they need to learn is quality control and to think things thoroughly through (meaning propper R&D!!!!!! which they are clearly not doing yet) before they release a light. Problem is, people still buy their lights (= no learning  ) as do I. I like my EC1 very much and I´m sure my EA4 as well when it arrives :sick2:.

Eric


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Urbon will not be with us anymore. Joined CPF to be disruptive, and made no bones about it.

Bill


----------



## gbsbg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



GordoJones88 said:


> You joined CPF, this is your first and only post, and diarrhea comes spewing out of your mouth like this?





Urbon said:


> Ho yes. LOL LOL LOL. I opened an account on CPF just to write this shitty post, not to make new friends. Crazy :naughty:
> 
> Nevermind... I will look at Solarforce product line like advised. I believe someone already understood me.
> 
> Bye.





Bullzeyebill said:


> Urbon will not be with us anymore. Joined CPF to be disruptive, and made no bones about it.
> 
> Bill


 

I am new in this forum and try to express a few thoughts and my opinion here. Till now I found a lot of useful information about flashlights as I was looking for one to buy. I fell for the EA4 and are very satisfied with it despite its flaws you are discussing here. It's a great light and can be operated with eneloops which I have a lot of.

What me surprises are the replies to Urbons post. Did you read and understand the ideas he tried to express? Is it an offense to express ones opinion? Or to write a longer text with own thoughts? Must everybody love the EA4? I think there might be truth in his thoughts but maybe I didn't understand him (and his critics) right since I am not a native English speaker. But some of the replies seem unnecessarily rude and impolite to a new member in this forum who tries to express his sight of the things.

So, I wish you all a happy, peaceful, tolerant and above all enlightened New Year.
Gerd


----------



## markr6 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



gbsbg said:


> I am new in this forum and try to express a few thoughts and my opinion here. Till now I found a lot of useful information about flashlights as I was looking for one to buy. I fell for the EA4 and are very satisfied with it despite its flaws you are discussing here. It's a great light and can be operated with eneloops which I have a lot of. What me surprises are the replies to Urbons post. Did you read and understand the ideas he tried to express? Is it an offense to express ones opinion? Or to write a longer text with own thoughts? Must everybody love the EA4? I think there might be truth in his thoughts but maybe I didn't understand him (and his critics) right since I am not a native English speaker. But some of the replies seem unnecessarily rude and impolite to a new member in this forum who tries to express his sight of the things.So, I wish you all a happy, peaceful, tolerant and above all enlightened New Year.Gerd


I admit I'm only speculating here, but it probably wasn't this post that caused issues. We need to leave that up to the moderators to decide since they're monitoring more than just this one post.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Hi Guys, everyone is entitled two have different opinions on any flashlights, all we looking for is constructive (but not too passionate) criticisms or praises, *so please can we close the page on Urbon and go back to the initial thread.*

Regarding exiting the light from lockout mode, thanks to the readers we appear to have more than one way to achieve this. 

According to the instruction/Nitecore manual download
we have <<To come out of the lockout mode, the Nitecore instruction tell you to fully depress the switch for more than a second,>> 

 
Myself, all I do is depress it fully and keep it depress for about 2 seconds until the light switch itself on, then I release the switch.
 
Also Inquisitiveinquirer also found another way: i can get out of lockout by just doing a half click and hold

And thanks from windsurf we heard that a Sysmax rep has another way of exiting! *exit lockout mode, simply press the switch three times within one second*. 
 
Not great! 
 
This does look like you will have to watch out when in your ruck or pocket! It maybe a good idea to keep it in its holster and placing the switch in one of the corners were the likeliness of something pressing on it would be pretty low, not ideal, but a flat EA4 won't be of any use to anyone. 
 
Something else that I have done, that do look OK and may help is placing a thick black O ring (or GDI) in the full grove on the rear of the switch, this does shield the switch a little and may help.
I will upload a photo later on
Skyraider59


----------



## RBH (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

One thing I haven't heard much about is the run times people are getting on the EA4.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



RBH said:


> One thing I haven't heard much about is the run times people are getting on the EA4.


well, expecting 1.5 hours on high is thinking extremely positively, as i get about 35 min continuous on 80% eneloops...im guessing its more around 50 min. as far as turbo goes, 8 x 3 minute dropdowns later the indicator is flashing rapidly and shows 4.6 v, which is lower than im comfortable running eneloops on...havent tried the lowest mode yet, but i think i would be confident on having it run at least 15 hours continuous on regular blue eneloops from costco.

keep in mind this is all from passive hand / environmental cooling, using regular eneloops rather than 2500 high caps, and i dont run the light till its dry so i dont kill my cells


----------



## jomox (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



violatorjf said:


> Nice job sky, very thorough review. The light certainly has some shortcomings as I think no one denies; the trouble is it has little-to-no competition in it's battery and size category. Hopefully either Nitecore or another manufacturer (ie. Zebralight) will learn from these mistakes and offer better competition in the same class.



Agreed, would love to see more competition to the EA4 with AA's. Time for the other manufacturers to step up.


----------



## gbsbg (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



RBH said:


> One thing I haven't heard much about is the run times people are getting on the EA4.





dc38 said:


> well, expecting 1.5 hours on high is thinking extremely positively, as i get about 35 min continuous on 80% eneloops...im guessing its more around 50 min. as far as turbo goes, 8 x 3 minute dropdowns later the indicator is flashing rapidly and shows 4.6 v, which is lower than im comfortable running eneloops on...havent tried the lowest mode yet, but i think i would be confident on having it run at least 15 hours continuous on regular blue eneloops from costco.
> 
> keep in mind this is all from passive hand / environmental cooling, using regular eneloops rather than 2500 high caps, and i dont run the light till its dry so i dont kill my cells



I tried a runtime test with new eneloops apr. 1850 mAh each. The lux are not in 1 m and only to see the regulation.
After exactly 3 min boost changed to high and the lux decreased till I switched on a fan at a little after 30 min, then the lux increased and stayed pretty stable till the end. In the medium test I could not feel any heat, it was not even warm.



 time medium boost temp min lux lux °C 00:00 5010
 18200 00:01 18100 00:02 17940 00:03 11200 00:05 11150 00:10 4970
 11100 35 00:20 4910 10960 39 00:30 4900 10880 41 00:40 4850 11070 33 00:50 4840 11100 31 01:00 4840 11150 30 01:10 4840 11160 30 01:20 4840 11200 30 01:30 4850 11100 30 01:31 4850 7000 31 01:40 - 02:50
 
4850
 03:00
 4840 03:10 550


----------



## RBH (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

post deleted


dc38 said:


> well, expecting 1.5 hours on high is thinking extremely positively, as i get about 35 min continuous on 80% eneloops...im guessing its more around 50 min. as far as turbo goes, 8 x 3 minute dropdowns later the indicator is flashing rapidly and shows 4.6 v, which is lower than im comfortable running eneloops on...havent tried the lowest mode yet, but i think i would be confident on having it run at least 15 hours continuous on regular blue eneloops from costco.
> 
> keep in mind this is all from passive hand / environmental cooling, using regular eneloops rather than 2500 high caps, and i dont run the light till its dry so i dont kill my cells


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Thanks gbsbg, great work.
As we speak I am running a test on high with Eneloop black Xx 2500 mAh, so far up to 55mn, and output very stable, 45200 lux, (home made integration sphere) I did switch the fan after 15mn as the flashlight was warming up evenly trough out the head and body, I think the one piece head and body design is working well into dispersing heat. Will let you have some figures later on this evening.
Skyraider59


----------



## windsurf (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Skyraider59 said:


> ...
> 
> And thanks from windsurf we heard that a Sysmax rep has another way of exiting! *exit lockout mode, simply press the switch three times within one second*.
> 
> ...



Hi sky,

Liked your review and your thoughtful responses. I hope I didn't convey that 3 press action to a Sysmax rep. That was an error in the early manuals and online pdf file. The Sysmax rep confirmed that was an error in post #288. (although I think it would have been a better unlock strategy, which might be used on the Tiny Monsters???)


----------



## windsurf (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



RBH said:


> So on high, not turbo but high, 50 min on a fully charged set of 2000 mah eneloops is about it. If that's the case then the 2hr claim by Nitecore is pure fiction. And the claim of 1 3/4 hr on Turbo ? Would the 25OO mah eneloops run significantly longer ? I'm not sure what all of this output is worth if it can't be sustained for any amount of time.


Think we'll have to wait for Sky's test using 2500mAh eneloops. I hope it will be even better than 2 hours.

I wouldn't say Nitecore's 2 hr claim with 2400mAh cells is fiction. As dc38 stated, he was guessing a 50 min runtime based on a 35 minute test using an estimated 80% level set of regular eneloops.

The 1 3/4 hr is based on the turbo step down to High after 3 minutes, not forcing turbo to stay on constantly.

Here's what "zoom" from the TLF german forums measured using regular eneloops.

*19/12/2012, 17:21 by zoom*
So, today is my EA4 nw also arrived and I am thrilled 
Current measurement with 4 eneloop HR-3UTGA 1900mAh of 04.2011 


• Turbo: 860 ANSI lumens / 3.05 A 
• High: 550 ANSI lumens / 1,23 A 
• Medium: 300 ANSI lumens / 0.49 A 
• Low: 135 ANSI lumens / 0.20 A 
• Micro: 65 ANSI lumens / 0.09 A


----------



## lowatts (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



windsurf said:


> Hi sky,
> 
> Liked your review and your thoughtful responses. I hope I didn't convey that 3 press action to a Sysmax rep. That was an error in the early manuals and online pdf file. The Sysmax rep confirmed that was an error in post #288. (although I think it would have been a better unlock strategy, which might be used on the Tiny Monsters???)


The TM11 unlocks by three quick clicks; the TM15 unlocks like the EA4 from what I've read in CPF and using my own TM15. I suspect the new way was intended to be an improvement, to make unlocking easier for people who can't click three times fast enough, but turned out now it's a little too easy to unlock.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Here it is! 

*Test: output versus runtime (28 Dec 12)*









This was done in high mode, the battery used were 3 month old Eneloop Black Xx 2500mAh.
Batteries were fully charged prior insertion, and reading on my volt meter, 1.44, 1.44, 1.44 and 1.43V total 5.75v
Once inserted, the EA4 did give me a 5 flashes, a one second pause and another 8 flashes indicating the total voltage to be 5.8v (spot on!)
The battery was inserted into my home made integration sphere and switch on HIGH MODE 550lumens, THE first reading of 45700 Lux was taken 30 seconds after and every 5mn after. By 15mn the light was getting hot, to heat testing equipment but I would guess about 40 degree Celsius, I decided to switch my fan on and position the EA4 in front of it moving it to the sphere every 5mn for taking a lux reading. By 110 mn I noticed that the low voltage blue fast flashing was on . (This may have come earlier and was not noticed?????) 

By 113mn I could visibly see the output dropping
113mn 36800 Lux 
114mn 28000 Lux
115mn 22000 Lux and decided to turn the EA4 off

10mn Later, I took another reading on high showing me 22000 Lux, the end cap was removed and refitted to get a volt reading, this was 4 flashes and another 6 indicating the voltage to be 4.6v. The batteries were removed and tested with a voltmeter, 1.16, 1.15, 1.14, 1.13,giving me a total of 4.58v The EA4 volt checker is accurate!












So to recap, with Eneloop 2500mAh, I got a constant 45000 Lux for 1H 50mn, not quite the 2 hours but I personally thing this is pretty impressive,:twothumbs This is very well regulated and I think they have also got the heat dispersion well sorted with this one piece large head/ body.:thumbsup:

I am please with this, I may also do a test sometime on extra low (65 lumens) and have it running over night to see if I can get close to the 22h advertised!


----------



## RBH (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Looks like I need to order some 2500's. Please ignore my comments based on 2000mah eneloops.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

I also did mention about fitting an "O" ring to act as a switch shield, here are the photos




This does just protrude a little above the switch, I have medium size hands and for me this does not impair the function of the switch and it does give a little protection. 
I did try it on the two groves either side of the switch, but the ring did push on the edges of switch rubber, so this was a no go. 
I personally don't think this look too much out of place so I will keep it on.

Still thinking about anti roll design, the black plastic tie mentioned by someone earlier is practical but would look a little to homemade for me, so if any one has anymore idea please let us know.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



lowatts said:


> The TM11 unlocks by three quick clicks; the TM15 unlocks like the EA4 from what I've read in CPF and using my own TM15. I suspect the new way was intended to be an improvement, to make unlocking easier for people who can't click three times fast enough, but turned out now it's a little too easy to unlock.



I am one of them, I have a Jetbeam II ST PRO BVC, and I must say that i often get the 3 clicking timing wrong! I much prefer the 2-3 second depress like the Nitecore. 
I think the main problem is the light reactivating on a 2 second_* soft press*_ of the switch, if this was disable this would be safe as the* long/full push* of the switch require a fair bit of pressure like on all on /off mechanical switches.

I would not think Nitecore are likely to recall them, but it would be good to see that they value and act on customer feedback and they rectify the unlock problem in future runs, I presume this could be done by just altering the programing of the switch function?.


----------



## RBH (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Hi Skyraider

Do you know how much better the 2500mah are compared to the 2000mah. Do you think the 2500's would give you 1hr or maybe 45 min of turbo ?


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



RBH said:


> Hi Skyraider
> 
> Do you know how much better the 2500mah are compared to the 2000mah. Do you think the 2500's would give you 1hr or maybe 45 min of turbo ?





RBH said:


> Hi Skyraider
> 
> Do you know how much better the 2500mah are compared to the 2000mah. Do you think the 2500's would give you 1hr or maybe 45 min of turbo ?




Hi I also have a set of eneloop white 2000 mAh and I must say that I do use them as back up now and only use the black 2500 in single AA HP flashlight like the V11R as I do feel I get longer run times. I can not say if you would get close to the advertised run time in Turbo mode?
But I must say that when reading the Nitecore run times,* I was a little surprised to see such a small difference in run time between 860L and 550L*, I would have expected a bigger gap? 
The next problem is that you will be knocked out of Turbo every 3mn, I am sure you will get an improved runtime with them but I NOW would be surprised if you get close to 1h.45mn, but I can be wrong!!

Does anyone know of high quality 3100 mAh AA, would be interesting to see what run time you get?


----------



## RBH (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Would these be a good choice ?

http://www.amazon.com/Powerex-2700mAh-Rechargeable-Batteries-holder/product-reviews/B001JR0RR4/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## jomox (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Thanks for all the info *Skyraider*, looks like I will be using 2500's with the EA4 when it comes.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



jomox said:


> Thanks for all the info *Skyraider*, looks like I will be using 2500's with the EA4 when it comes.


Hey a folks, sorry for the typo...I meant to type 70%, not 80, and turbo, not high...one of those mornings at work...typing on a phone at much slower speeds than I think...no excuse for not proof reading though, as that was what I was supposed to be doing at that moment lol. 35 min on TURBO, 70% eneloops. Total turbo time from full to rapid blinking was my guesstimate at 50 min...sorry for all the confusion


----------



## windsurf (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



RBH said:


> Would these be a good choice ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Powerex-2700mAh-Rechargeable-Batteries-holder/product-reviews/B001JR0RR4/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


Maha, which owns the Powerex name make very good cells. I'm still using some 2002 Powerex 1600mAh AAs, with diminished capacity, in low power devices. 

Since I prefer the low self discharge types, I've been using Maha Imedion 2400's as a cheaper alternative to the Eneloop XX. But you probably can't beat those 2700's for raw capacity. Here's one link I've used for the Imedions :http://thomasdistributing.com/-Maha...rgeable-Batteriesbr-Low-Discharge_p_2252.html


----------



## AVService (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

My NW model arrived Today and then it started snowing here tonight!
All I can say is this thing is a beast!
I am again surprised by how compact this one is and calling it solid is an understatement aside from the switch rattle feature.

So I loaded some Eneloops in it and got the interface in my head and went outside.
This light throws amazingly well for its size.
I als have an Armytek Predator which is a thrower and a ZL SC600w which is known to be floody to compare with.

The EA4 is really right in the middle of the other 2 throwing well but not nearly as far as the Predator and throwing up a huge wall of light but not as diffused as the SC600w.

I really like the construction of this light aside from the rattle I also like the switch and UI overall. The lack of a really low setting is what I expected and not too big of a deal although the ZL and Armytek both can do huge output and FleaPower from the same light so I don't know why this one won't?

It is a keeper though mainly for the AA battery spec. and that more than makes up for any downsides to me!
This is also a lot of light for the price,under $60.00 for mine.

I can't wait to get these out camping and see what they can really do.

Ed


----------



## windsurf (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Skyraider59 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> *Test: output versus runtime (28 Dec 12)*
> 
> ...



Very nice runtime test. Most NiMH can charge to 1.47v without a problem to gain best capacity. In fact, the later Maha C9000 chargers typically terminate fast charge at a peak of 1.48v if they haven't hit the -delta V termination point (usually the 1.48v comes first). Then they do a top off charge at 100mA for 2 hrs. That's likely how Nitecore got their published runtimes on 2400 mAh cells.

A German flashlight forum did some comparable runtime tests too. http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/nitecore/20499-eindruecke-nitecore-ea4-nw-3.html#post264185 
1. Eneloop XX with forced Turbo after every three minutes, 
2. Turbo with Alkalines (why?), 
3. Eneloop XX on Turbo with step down to Hi *[dead on with 1hr 46min!]*
The cut and pasted Google translation is below:

To test the battery LSD cells were used by Sanyo, as alkalines batteries of AeroCell. The lamp was operated in the test runs at the brightest level and cooled by a fan. Since the EA4 approximately every three minutes in the second brightest mode switches in order to avoid an overheating of the LED, it was immediately after each downshifting cycled in the brightest level to verify the duration at maximum power. 

*Transit time batteries Sanyo Eneloop XX (2.400mAh):* 
On power: 23,500 Lux 
after 5 minutes: 23,100 Lux 
after 10 minutes: 22,900 Lux 
after 20 minutes: 22,700 Lux 
after 30 minutes: 22,700 Lux 
after 40 minutes: 22,600 Lux 
After 50 minutes or 11,000 lux were displayed, removed the battery and measured with open circuit voltages of 1.05 to 0.97 volts - Test end. 
*
Transit time AA alkaline:* 
On power: 23,500 Lux 
after 5 minutes: 19,700 Lux 
after 10 minutes: 17,300 Lux 
after 20 minutes: 11,100 Lux 
after 30 minutes: 2,000 lux 
after 40 minutes: 1,400 lux 
after 50 minutes: 1,100 Lux 
I did not want to know more. 

Finally, the lamp could compete with the Eneloop batteries again as they wanted - without having to be after the downshift switch back to peak performance. _(ie. letting Turbo step down to High)_

*Transit time batteries Sanyo Eneloop XX (2.400mAh):* 
On power: 23,500 Lux 
after 5 minutes: 14,300 Lux 
after 10 minutes: 14,300 Lux 
after 20 minutes: 14,300 Lux 
after 30 minutes: 14,300 Lux 
after 40 minutes: 14,300 Lux 
after 50 minutes: 14,300 Lux 
after 60 minutes: 14,300 Lux 
after 70 minutes: 14,300 Lux 
after 80 minutes: 14,400 Lux 
after 90 minutes: 14,500 Lux 
after 100 minutes: 14,600 Lux 
After 106 minutes, the lamp began to darken. After 108 minutes or 7,000 lux were displayed, removed the battery and measured with open circuit voltages of 1.10 to 0.97 volts, the end of the test


----------



## RBH (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

The rattle mystery has been solved.


----------



## windsurf (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



RBH said:


> The rattle mystery has been solved.


Brave soul! Thanks for the report and what are your impressions of the internal build quality?


----------



## RBH (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Actually, the brave soul was Craig a Illumination Supply. 



windsurf said:


> Brave soul! Thanks for the report and what are your impressions of the internal build quality?


----------



## RBH (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Thanks 

I guess the higher capacity cells don't hold their charge as long ? The 2400mah Imedion looks very interesting .



windsurf said:


> Maha, which owns the Powerex name make very good cells. I'm still using some 2002 Powerex 1600mAh AAs, with diminished capacity, in low power devices.
> 
> Since I prefer the low self discharge types, I've been using Maha Imedion 2400's as a cheaper alternative to the Eneloop XX. But you probably can't beat those 2700's for raw capacity. Here's one link I've used for the Imedions :http://thomasdistributing.com/-Maha...rgeable-Batteriesbr-Low-Discharge_p_2252.html


----------



## Landshark99 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

got mine last week love the light, may just buy a second NW one this month


----------



## AVService (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



RBH said:


> The rattle mystery has been solved.



Well this sucks!

How did he open the light ? and it looks like we need to void our new light warranty to fix a silly QC issue that should never have made it to production?

Thanks for posting this anyway. It is better to know I think.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



AVService said:


> Well this sucks!
> 
> How did he open the light ? and it looks like we need to void our new light warranty to fix a silly QC issue that should never have made it to production?
> 
> Thanks for posting this anyway. It is better to know I think.



You can unscrew the bezel with pliers or anything that locks into the slots of the bezel.. I didn't bother doing mine, as there's always dust around and the ring must be in there for some reason. Maybe the ring keeps the reflector from bouncing and smashing the led if the light is dropped?


----------



## windsurf (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



RBH said:


> Thanks
> 
> I guess the higher capacity cells don't hold their charge as long ? The 2400mah Imedion looks very interesting .



The non LSD (low self discharge) cells have a well documented property to slowly, but noticeably, discharge by themselves.

The compromise with LSD cells such as Sanyo Eneloop, Maha Imedion, and some others is that the full charge capacity suffers a bit for the same physical size cell. The AA eneloops have improved from 2000mAh (min. 1900) to 2500 (min 2400), so there's always hope that more improvements will be made. I now only buy LSD cells.


----------



## dougw (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

I think that marketing pretty much controls how this light is offered at first go around and that likely a subsequent offering of an upgraded model will fix the defects of no low output and a flakey lock out mode (and likely a lot higher price). That being said I suspect that Zebra play pretty much a similar game by offering a desired light for forum evaluation but then do not sell it. Look for an upgrade EA4 for around a $100 unless Zebra come on line with their Q50 !


----------



## windsurf (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



AVService said:


> Well this sucks!
> 
> How did he open the light ? and it looks like we need to void our new light warranty to fix a silly QC issue that should never have made it to production?
> 
> Thanks for posting this anyway. It is better to know I think.



Was this in jest? My slightly loose delrin ring under the reflector doesn't seem to be causing any beam distortion, etc. And as Craig from Illumination Supply posted in his copied image, he doesn't think it will cause any reliability issues. I would never consider taking my EA4 apart to "fix" this. Yes, it would have been nice to have a perfect light, but for $62.00 shipped, I'm still happy with it.


----------



## AVService (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



windsurf said:


> Was this in jest? My slightly loose delrin ring under the reflector doesn't seem to be causing any beam distortion, etc. And as Craig from Illumination Supply posted in his copied image, he doesn't think it will cause any reliability issues. I would never consider taking my EA4 apart to "fix" this. Yes, it would have been nice to have a perfect light, but for $62.00 shipped, I'm still happy with it.



In Jest?
Hardly but I also don't think it is a huge deal really.
It isucks that such a simple looking problem was left unfixed and we now have lights that rattle at random?
It looks like this could be such a simple thing to see and fix before these were shipped that I don't feel bad at all wishing they had done so even though I agree that this is still a great light for the money.
It is just a little less great know knowing how this rattle comes about.
I doubt I will risk fixing mine either but I still would prefer obviously that they did not rattle.


----------



## Streamer (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



dougw said:


> I think that marketing pretty much controls how this light is offered at first go around and that likely a subsequent offering of an upgraded model will fix the defects of no low output and a flakey lock out mode (and likely a lot higher price). !



So slop it together and sell it for Christmas...then fix it like it should have been and sell it for a premium? And this is how the GRINCH stole Christmas folks. wHY Should we pay more for what we didn't get to start with? HUMBUG !


----------



## jomox (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

For the price I won't complain. Has allot of price/performance combo, seems people are suggesting they paid over twice as much, seems like a small issue.


----------



## AVService (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

If its not right,its not right,right?

It doesn't matter what the price is if it is not right and this would have been a simple fix I think.


----------



## jomox (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



AVService said:


> If its not right,its not right,right?
> 
> It doesn't matter what the price is if it is not right and this would have been a simple fix I think.



Maybe it is right, though. (Purposely done)


----------



## markr6 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

I say ship the thing back and get a good one. It's worth it since this light is simply amazing IMO. Let the supplier know before hand that you'll be returning it if there are issues. If they don't accept returns or your special request go elsewhere. This thread is starting to remind me of some Amazon reviews - they give it 1 star and bash it over and over without going through proper channels to resolve an issue, resulting in a negative perception of the product, supplier, manufacturer, or all three. Of course it's easy for me to say all this since I received a perfect EA4, but I'm trying to look at this from both sides. If you can't return yours, which is likely, at least your only out ~$60 instead of $100, $200, or more.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

I think people misunderstand this "design feature". 
It is a locator rattle, meant to be used in the event of an earthquake.


"Honey, have you seen my light?"
Cue Mayan Apocalypse
"Nevermind, I found it."


----------



## jomox (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



GordoJones88 said:


> I think people have misunderstood this "design feature".
> It is a locator rattle, meant to be used in the event of an earthquake.



Search light = Makes sense?


----------



## Yourfun2 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Easy Fix; Don't shake it!

Most of you would never have known it rattled, had you not read about it on the forum.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

And now that i know, i care even less. A buffer ring that is slightly loose is not a QC issue, nor is it worth careing about. I have a few other lights that rattle thanks to the battery compartment, and don't consider it any different.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Yourfun2 said:


> Easy Fix; Don't shake it!
> 
> Most of you would never have known it rattled, had you not read about it on the forum.



I think you are spot on, I did not realize mine rattle until I did shake it! May be fitting a small O ring by the delrin ring would stop the rattle??? if you are that bothered!

I think all manufacturers are guilty of bad QC, the last one I bought before the EA4 was the V11R fantastic light but the metal switch sucks! But after fitting a rubber cap, this is my favorite EDC flashlight!

The EA4 is the only one in its class (so far) and despite the few faults it is still a great flashlight! For me this one is to keep and I will be using it a lot this summer while camping.
Despite the fact that this is advertised as a search light, I also think this is very well suited as a candle light to illuminate a tent or room, the compactness and weight of the EA4 make it very stable in a candle mode. It would be great if someone release a diffuser!


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Skyraider59 said:


> It would be great if someone release a diffuser!


----------



## AVService (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



sbbsga said:


>



Its not nice to tease us?


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



AVService said:


> Its not nice to tease us?



Go to http://www.intl-outdoor.com/ and search for "diffuser".


----------



## dc38 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Skyraider59 said:


> I think you are spot on, I did not realize mine rattle until I did shake it! May be fitting a small O ring by the delrin ring would stop the rattle??? if you are that bothered!
> 
> I think all manufacturers are guilty of bad QC, the last one I bought before the EA4 was the V11R fantastic light but the metal switch sucks! But after fitting a rubber cap, this is my favorite EDC flashlight!
> 
> ...


Look at nitecore's site for the cutaway diagram...you can see the delrin ring. It's supposed to support the reflector and alleviate stress from the reflector to the led star...if it's rattling (like in mine) it's not doing its job...it's also supposed to absorb impact to the led if the light were to be dropped on its head by transferring force to the body of the light rather than to the led star on which the reflector is also resting...


----------



## RBH (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Seems to me like Nitecore needs to release a statement pertaining to this issue.



dc38 said:


> Look at nitecore's site for the cutaway diagram...you can see the delrin ring. It's supposed to support the reflector and alleviate stress from the reflector to the led star...if it's rattling (like in mine) it's not doing its job...it's also supposed to absorb impact to the led if the light were to be dropped on its head by transferring force to the body of the light rather than to the led star on which the reflector is also resting...


----------



## windsurf (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



dc38 said:


> Look at nitecore's site for the cutaway diagram...you can see the delrin ring. It's supposed to support the reflector and alleviate stress from the reflector to the led star...if it's rattling (like in mine) it's not doing its job...it's also supposed to absorb impact to the led if the light were to be dropped on its head by transferring force to the body of the light rather than to the led star on which the reflector is also resting...









The above image is from the Nitecore website. If truly accurate, I see three areas supporting the reflector:
1. Flange near top of reflector resting on notched inner diameter of the flashlight body
2. Flange near bottom of reflector resting on the delrin ring
3. Bottom of reflector possibly resting on led star.

With my light on its side as above, it only rattles when shaken up and down, not horizontally. Nothing says it can't support the bottom of the reflector in an impact if the inner diameter is still catching the reflector's flange (if the reflector starts to move a fraction of a millimeter down the tube). _

Here's a thought._ Due to thermal expansion, the reflector might have been designed to not actually touch the delrin ring or star when cold. Also, every part has dimensional tolerances and maybe it is better not to jam the reflector too far down the tube to prevent distortion, etc. The lights that don't rattle may have the reflector too far down the tube, thus preventing the ring from moving. Or, maybe the lights that do rattle are at the opposite end of the tolerance buildup.

Either way, looks like a good support system to me!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Great detective work Windsurf, let hope NITECORE, will give us an answer! They must be aware of the tread as I have send them a link!
<<Due to thermal expansion, the reflector might have been designed to not actually touch the delrin ring or star when cold.>> Will have to check mine for rattle when hot!

If you guys have some time, please have a look to another one of my thread
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-18650-Li-ion-batteries&p=4103549#post4103549
I need some advice!


----------



## Ceya! (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

From what I have seen with other people tests is that Nitecore does pay attention to them.

If people find issues email them that is the best way to try and fixed the issue. 

If you bought it from a store, send it back to them so they can send it to Nitecore ( Which I have done for one of my EC1 -dounut issue).


SR59, Earlier you stated 65 on low was too bright, why for this light?

What lumen steps would you would have liked on the EA4?

Nitecore lumen output steps below:
•Output/Runtime:
◦Turbo: 860 Lumens/1.75 Hours
◦High: 550 Lumens/2 Hours
◦Mid: 300 Lumens/4.5 Hours
◦Low: 135 Lumens/11 Hours
◦Micro: 65 Lumens/22 Hours



Thanks for the review.

S/F,
CEYA!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Ceya! said:


> From what I have seen with other people tests is that Nitecore does pay attention to them.
> 
> If people find issues email them that is the best way to try and fixed the issue.
> 
> ...



Hi CEYA! 
Will try to answer some of your questions

<<If people find issues email them that is the best way to try and fixed the issue. >> 
The forums in my mind are the best tools for any manufacturer to get feedback on their products,(that is if they are interested in feedback!) 
I tell you why, I appear to favor a lower low, but you don't, an e-mail from me to the manufacturer would have just put my point across and not yours! so through forums, manufacturer can hear about the for and against.

<<If you bought it from a store, send it back to them so they can send it to Nitecore ( Which I have done for one of my EC1 -dounut issue).>>
As most of us buy flashlights from the internet (by necessity, my local stores do not keep the range). Sending stuff back by mail (securely) is expensive for the buyer and the retailer and very inconvenient to both, so why don't manufacturers do a bit more field testing and improve their QC and we won't see some of the problems we sometime find!

<<What lumen steps would you would have liked on the EA4?>> 
Not an easy answer as I do like the spacing and levels of the different modes. The fact is the light is advertised as a search light, ie high outputs, but this has a location beacon (very dim) which obviously is intentded for the light to be found at night in total darkness. Now if you do switch the EA4 in their "extra low/micro" mode 65lumens, in the middle of the night, you will not see much for a while until your vision is acclimatized, now if your MICRO was for example 10 lumens, you would be fine .

I have experienced this getting up during the night, and this is to bright (for me)!
I know what some of you will say, use your EDC instead! but I think an outdoor light should have a proper low, also in case of an emergency you could have the EA4 running on for days instead of 22 hours (which is good for 65lumens)!


 Now to your question, If this was possible I would not trade any of the other levels but I would have an additional 10L on the half press and the turbo on a full press! But I still love it very much!

Any more feedback on this?

SR59


----------



## Palaeoboy (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



> It would be great if someone release a diffuser!



A diffuser for me is more important than any lower level modes so before ordering I wrote to Nitecore and asked if they were going to offer a diffuser for the EA4 and they promptly replied with the answer "YES!" Its size and shape and battery type coupled with a dome diffuser will really make this an ideal camping light.


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



sbbsga said:


>




LOL....Looks like flashlight condom!!!


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



gbsbg said:


> I am new in this forum and try to express a few thoughts and my opinion here. Till now I found a lot of useful information about flashlights as I was looking for one to buy. I fell for the EA4 and are very satisfied with it despite its flaws you are discussing here. It's a great light and can be operated with eneloops which I have a lot of.
> 
> What me surprises are the replies to Urbons post. Did you read and understand the ideas he tried to express? Is it an offense to express ones opinion? Or to write a longer text with own thoughts? Must everybody love the EA4? I think there might be truth in his thoughts but maybe I didn't understand him (and his critics) right since I am not a native English speaker. But some of the replies seem unnecessarily rude and impolite to a new member in this forum who tries to express his sight of the things.
> 
> ...



English is my native language and I had some problems understanding what he typed, but I saw nothing that was offensive. He just did not like the light and he gave very detailed reasons why! LOL. I do not agree with most of them, but that does not matter. I do not own the light, at least yet (One is in route!), but I see mostly good things about it, at least for me. This light is getting a lot of attention here and there is bound to be some that will not like it. There is never a reason to be rude to another person just because you do not agree with them. It is just a flashlight!! ;p). To the original poster, nice review!!


----------



## Ceya! (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Skyraider59 said:


> Hi CEYA!
> Will try to answer some of your questions
> 
> <<If people find issues email them that is the best way to try and fixed the issue. >>
> ...



SR59, 

Thanks for the reply back.


It’s great that we now use the forums as a tool for us who what certain things done from a manufacture that once taken months to get a reply.

Sometimes emailing them can get a faster reply from them. Maybe a tech is there when the email is open and sees that an issue or an option is requested.

More emails will also show that a product has an issue (rattling) and they came back with a better and quicker response.

Vendors who sell the items can also help with issues, I use Going Gear dot com and I know they pass on info to the manufacture about issues, options.

Rather trying to use one avenue of approach, it's good to secure all of the routes so that you know something is getting through.

As for QC for an issue, let see the reason behind the design before stating it’s an issue.



As for the lower step below 65 lumens, I see that Nitecore has started with lights that have lower lumens EC1 EC2 EA1, etc in the Explorer series.

Now, with the EA4 to have a light that didn't have much of a lower level (i.e.: 2-20 lumens).

This light is a different level for people who will need higher lumen but not too far down the scale. 

Working outside 65 lumen is not bad for a light with 860 lumen, if it’s too bright when turn on, focus away slightly from the light, your eyes will adjust quicker.

Like those who are out in the dark and can see anything, look slightly away from your line of sight and you will now see a little better.


As for Nitecore adding one, they may but with the 5 levels they have now, they may have to redo those lumen numbers to get low lumen you and others are looking to see on the EA4.


Again Thanks for the reply and review. 

I read the others EA4 topics also,this seems like a good one.

S/F, 
CEYA!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

Thanks CEYA
Great to exchange views on the EA4.

<<Rather trying to use one avenue of approach, it's good to secure all of the routes so that you know something is getting through.>>
You are spot on, using different approaches is a good idea for results.

<<As for QC for an issue, let see the reason behind the design before stating it’s an issue.>> Right with you on this, as Windsurf mentioned, this free play could be designed for heat expansion!
For me the rattling is not an problem, as this was only noticed once checked after someone mentioning it. .

<<if it’s too bright when turn on, focus away slightly from the light, your eyes will adjust quicker>>
When you are a sleep and wake up, 65L is much too much, *but I have the perfect solution*, my Sunwayman V11R, fully adjustable light of course on very low setting until I can see proper, then I crank the lumens up! Sorry Nitecore

Regarding the various level, I do, agree, they have been well chosen, but I think the addition of a *proper Micro mode* would have gone very well with a lot of EA4 users, but again they may be a reason why there is only 4 level on half press and two on the full press, only a Nitecore technician would be able to answer this one
 




But I would encourage Nitecore to give us an explanation via the forum on questions raised, this would be seen as *good after sale customer service *and show us that they are interested by the end user feedback.

Cheers
SR59


----------



## Ceya! (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



Skyraider59 said:


> Thanks CEYA
> Great to exchange views on the EA4.
> 
> <<Rather trying to use one avenue of approach, it's good to secure all of the routes so that you know something is getting through.>>
> ...



Good to go. 

I just used rattling as a example of a "known" issue besides the low lumen not being there .

I hope that Nitecore can have a forum on here like the other big names. 

Time will tell. 

Bedside for me is EC2, light toward target, eyes offset till I acquire target with eyes.

Standby for bigger power for outside noise is the TM11

I have it on low rather than micro. EA1 is on micro as EDC, easy to cycle through.

Perfect practice helps with the training the eye and hand with the cycles.

I will get one to give you a better feedback on the EA4.

S/F, 
CEYA!


----------



## dc38 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



mikekoz said:


> LOL....Looks like flashlight condom!!!


hiya folks, dunno if its been mentioned before since i just got my olight s35 today..the diffuser happens to fit halfway, but snugly. lost light in the part that isnt all the way down, but works ok lol]


----------



## Verndog (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



Skyraider59 said:


> *I would just like to add, that once more, a manufacturer is missing out on very easily implemented basic features, like anti roll system*
> ​



Much appreciated review, it did help me with my decision....but I'd like to clear one thing up. A couple of times the anti-roll lacking feature was mentioned. Although it "appears" not to exist it actually does. The mode button has just enough height to prevent this light from rolling off a table. Yes, if you intentionally "rolled it", it will go a couple of turns, but if you set it down, it will not even make 1 full turn before stopping.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



Verndog said:


> Much appreciated review, it did help me with my decision....but I'd like to clear one thing up. A couple of times the anti-roll lacking feature was mentioned. Although it "appears" not to exist it actually does. The mode button has just enough height to prevent this light from rolling off a table. Yes, if you intentionally "rolled it", it will go a couple of turns, but if you set it down, it will not even make 1 full turn before stopping.



Thanks Verndog, for pointing this out, you are right if the flashlight is positioned carefully and closed to the switch on a surface with a slight incline, the switch rubber protrusion will be enough to stop the roll:thumbsup:, as long as no inertia is involved. 


I personally do think and so does Nitecore (the EA4 is not advertised with an AR device) that the very slight protrusion of the switch is not an effective and reliable anti-roll system, this is why this was reported as not having one during the review. 


I do a fair bit of camping during the summer months and by experience, 
I feel that any "Outdoor lights" on top of: 
[FONT=&quot]good output, 
good runtimes
good choice of brightness levels [/FONT]



 
*should also be able to:*
tail stand so you can light up a tent or shelter, 
have a lanyard hole to have the ability to be suspended (for the same reason) or to secured it to your wrist 
and have an effective antiroll design so you don't end up finding your light on the floor when laid on a uneven surface, let face it nothing is 100% level in the Outdoor!:thinking:


If you have a look at the other Outdoor lights from Nitecore, the EA1, 2 and EC1, 2, 25; they are all advertised as having an anti roll system (removable clip)



, also I believe but can not be sure, (not owning any of the other EA or EC flashlight) that the raised and flat area on the heads may also act as an anti-roll device (may be you could let us know if the EC25 due to its distinctive head shape would or would not roll without its clip?)


On the subject of the EC25, is the blue location beacon any brighter and more effective that the one fitted on the EA4?

I am also please to hear that the review contributed to your purchase of the EA4,



this a great Flashlight for any collectors or anyone pursuing outdoor activities, especially as it runs on AA batteries. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Best
SR59


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Speaking of anti-roll!!


----------



## Verndog (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



Skyraider59 said:


> On the subject of the EC25, is the blue location beacon any brighter and more effective that the one fitted on the EA4?



I bought the EC25 also, and in fact not only is that beacon brighter...it is overkill. Different type button that locator light shines through (more like a real camera shutter button)...and bright as hell. I actually need to turn it away from me at night. :laughing:


----------



## windsurf (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



Skyraider59 said:


> On the subject of the EC25, is the blue location beacon any brighter and more effective that the one fitted on the EA4?


You could go extreme and modify the EA4 as posted earlier in the big EA4 thread. Here's the Google translation (everything inside the EA4 you ever wanted to see): http://translate.google.com/transla....com/hitorigoto/2012/12/ea4-8bde.html&act=url

Here's just a bit of what he did to modify the switch:

Complete teardown





To replace switch LEDs (red) and plunger (clear acrylic):


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

In my case since I hate pocket clips, I usually set the light between its lanyard, that way the lanyard on either side of the light will keep the light from rolling off into the dirt. In worse case scenarios, clamp it down with a vice grip and that should hold it fixed in place.

Kudos to some of the lights which adopted the tripod mountable hole. I'll bet those lights will sell well with photographers! (samples? Sunwayman C10C) But they probably considered that since Sunwayman also produce photography equipment!


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



windsurf said:


> To replace switch LEDs (red) and plunger (clear acrylic):


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chadvone (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

Photo showing the clear markings for battery insertion.

One looks wrong.​


----------



## MY (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

Perhaps I have missed it but can someone please post a comparison picture of the EA4 along side some other popular sized lights. I cannot get a good idea of how big (or small) it really is by just the description. I like the idea of a 4AA light but not if it is too big.

Regards


----------



## Verndog (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

I dont have any pics along side others...but the size of this light is almost exactly the same as an empty roll of toilet paper. Both in length and diameter. It fits palm of hand quite nicely, better then I thought from pics.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



Verndog said:


> I dont have any pics along side others...but the size of this light is almost exactly the same as an empty roll of toilet paper. Both in length and diameter. It fits palm of hand quite nicely, better then I thought from pics.



yeah, check this out from the original thread lol...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...(4*AA-860lm)&p=4094556&viewfull=1#post4094556

click links for pics


----------



## markr6 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



MY said:


> Perhaps I have missed it but can someone please post a comparison picture of the EA4 along side some other popular sized lights. I cannot get a good idea of how big (or small) it really is by just the description. I like the idea of a 4AA light but not if it is too big.
> 
> Regards



Here are a few comps:

Fenix LD12, Zebralight H600w, EA4W, Fenix PD32UE, 2D Maglite, business card


----------



## shelt (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

Hi All,

I've read the thread, but I'm unclear on one thing. Can the tail cap be loosened to a point which guarantees the batteries are disconnected? I'm looking at the EA4 for some of my Search and Rescue activities, and I can't risk battery drain under any circumstances. My gear gets smashed around a lot in my packs, and I'm worried about coming out of lockout mode. Thanks!


----------



## markr6 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



shelt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've read the thread, but I'm unclear on one thing. Can the tail cap be loosened to a point which guarantees the batteries are disconnected? I'm looking at the EA4 for some of my Search and Rescue activities, and I can't risk battery drain under any circumstances. My gear gets smashed around a lot in my packs, and I'm worried about coming out of lockout mode. Thanks!



Unfortunately, no. You'll need to unthread it almost all the way which will most likely come undone with a little shaking or moving around in a pack.


----------



## betweenrides (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

skyraider, I just saw this and I've had the EA4 for a week or so: Fantastic, thorough review. Thanks for posting! I really like this light.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

I disagree. I loosen mine a little and the cap does not come off if kept it's supplied holster.


----------



## Craig K (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



mikekoz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Speaking of anti-roll!!



Where did you get that?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



MY said:


> Perhaps I have missed it but can someone please post a comparison picture of the EA4 along side some other popular sized lights. I cannot get a good idea of how big (or small) it really is by just the description. I like the idea of a 4AA light but not if it is too big.
> 
> Regards



I like the EA4, but it is kind of chunky and heavy. Obviously, it's not a pocket EDC. I leave it in the holster near the back porch or in the truck for when I want to use it. I think the strongest point of a 4AA light is for people like friends and family who don't want to deal with 18650 Lithium Ion batteries.


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



Craig K said:


> Where did you get that?



It was on the end of my Streamlight LED Stinger that I have had for the last few years. I no longer use that light and it fit on the end of the EA4 almost perfect. I may actually contact Streamlight to see if they sell them separately.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



mikekoz said:


> It was on the end of my Streamlight LED Stinger that I have had for the last few years. I no longer use that light and it fit on the end of the EA4 almost perfect. I may actually contact Streamlight to see if they sell them separately.



Yes please,

 :thumbsup: 

 Cant really tell from the photo, but apart from a anti roll adapter, is this also a light diffuser?


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

While we are on the subject of "customizing" our EA4 to suit our needs. I found out that the lanyard cord was often getting in the way while placing the EA4 in candle mode. I often had to loosen it for it to slide to the end of the star for the flashlight to lay flat. I have done a very simple mod by adding a triangular metal link from a cheap key ring. This being loose and rigid automatically fold on the outside of the star allowing the EA4 to rest flat on the ground to be very stable.

SR59


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



Skyraider59 said:


> Yes please,
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Cant really tell from the photo, but apart from a anti roll adapter, is this also a light diffuser?




It is not a diffuser, just a rubber anti roll band that you slide over the top of the light. I actually started another thread about this with photos of the front of the light here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?353093-Anti-Roll-for-the-Nitecore-EA4!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*

I love the anti-roll band. It looks like it was made for it. Makes you wonder why Nitecore doesn't think of these small things that make the light much more user friendly is actual use. 

Looking back at some of the older pictures, it looks like the EA4 originally had switch with a clear boot. I wonder why they didn't keep it that way. 

Tonight I locked out my EA4 to stick in my back pocket as I walked to the parking lot. A few seconds later it was shinning in the trees over my head. Too bad they ditched to triple click since it worked so well on the TM11.


----------



## windsurf (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore EA4 Pioneer review*



Patriot said:


> ...Looking back at some of the older pictures, it looks like the EA4 originally had switch with a clear boot. I wonder why they didn't keep it that way.
> 
> Tonight I locked out my EA4 to stick in my back pocket as I walked to the parking lot. A few seconds later it was shinning in the trees over my head. Too bad they ditched to triple click since it worked so well on the TM11.



I don't think the switch cover/boot(?) has changed. Or do you have one with dark cover that doesn't let light through? I've seen at least two mods, as in post 97 above, where the owners disassembled their lights and replaced the small black plunger under the cover with a home made clear acrylic one. That definitely made the switch indicator look brighter through the same cover (with or without changing the two LEDs).

Yeah, that unlock function has been a concern for alot of folks. As Skyraider59 (the OP of this thread) mused, too bad a long half press also works instead of only allowing a full press. I'm still knocking on wood that it hasn't happened to me.


----------



## mhohisel (Feb 20, 2013)

Skyraider59 said:


> I would just like to add, that once more, a manufacturer is missing out on very easily implemented basic features, like anti roll system, a low which is a *real low*, a workable flashing locator,
> 
> 
> 
> I can not understand why basic problems like those mentioned above are not highlighted and rectified before production!​



You hit the nail on the head! I was using the EA4 last night, I had gloves on and could never find the button because the flashing indicator was too dim! Also the "ultra low" of ~65 Lumens is waay to bright! Completely ruins your night vision. The new TM26 has a 3lm low, why can't this. That said, this is my favorite light by far! Loving it! The turbo mode is simply amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyraider59 (Feb 21, 2013)

mhohisel said:


> You hit the nail on the head! I was using the EA4 last night, I had gloves on and could never find the button because the flashing indicator was too dim! Also the "ultra low" of ~65 Lumens is waay to bright! Completely ruins your night vision. The new TM26 has a 3lm low, why can't this. That said, this is my favorite light by far! Loving it! The turbo mode is simply amazing :thumbsup:



Totally agree, can not understand how manufacturer make so often basic design mistakes. I can only presume that everything now is computer designed and no pre productions models are created and field tested! 
All they need to do, is have a working pre production model tested by a flashacolics for a few days and I would think, basic designed faults would be highlighted. 

Or they need to read other makers flashlight review as to find out what works and don't works and apply the lessons to their designs!! Sound simple to me! but I am no designer or flashlight manufacturer, so they may be some technical reason that we are not aware of?:thinking:
Anyway like you I do love the EA4 for its incredible power out of AA batteries but for me the defective lockout method and the weak blue locator are frustrating, so close but so far from perfection!!!!


----------



## Slazmo (Apr 4, 2013)

mhohisel said:


> Also the "ultra low" of ~65 Lumens is waay to bright! Completely ruins your night vision.



Close one eye when its on its lowest mode - helps with retaining night vision... :thumbsup:

Any pics with the silicone diffuser anyone?


----------



## Verndog (Apr 4, 2013)

Slazmo said:


> Close one eye when its on its lowest mode - helps with retaining night vision... :thumbsup:
> 
> Any pics with the silicone diffuser anyone?



Or for firefly mode then close both eyes and look through your eyelashes. 

There is no doubt this light is still uselessly hobbled. That is why it's near top of most users favorite list.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 5, 2013)

Verndog said:


> Or for firefly mode then close both eyes and look through your eyelashes.
> 
> There is no doubt this light is still uselessly hobbled. That is why it's near top of most users favorite list.



When I need an ultra low mode I put my hand over the light.


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't please everyone. The EA4W mode levels are perfect for my outdoor use - I'd never use a Moonlight mode nor would I want to trade Low for it. I have other pocketable lights (e.g., D25A Ti) with Moonlight for indoor use. And I always have my Photon Freedom Micro with me when an ultra low level is needed.


----------



## shuxham (May 3, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Great review Skyraid!
> 
> I just wanted to mention, though, that in order to get out of lockout mode, you actually do not need a full click & hold of the switch. For mines, i can get out of lockout by just doing a half click and hold. Maybe mine's is a defect i don't know, but try it out with yours and let us know.


Have just purchased mine and your right a half press 4sec gets you out of lock out and just realised that a 4sec half press while light is on gets me straight into turbo cool as.


----------



## REDLINEVUE (May 6, 2013)

*Re: NITECORE EA4 PIONEER (cool white) review*

I've searched everywhere and can't find any run-time info regarding the "Beacon" mode.... any idea how long I can expect the locator beacon to run using 4 eneloops?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 19, 2013)

Where can you order that acrylic mod for the EA4? I want one of those!


----------



## Slazmo (Jun 19, 2013)

roadkill1109 said:


> Where can you order that acrylic mod for the EA4? I want one of those!



Care to elaborate some more mate?


----------



## magellan (Oct 31, 2014)

Great review. I bought an EA4 a couple of months ago and have been very happy with it. It's sort of the little brother of my TM11 Tiny Monster which uses 4x18650s. It's more portable and at almost 900 lumens is bright enough for most situations.


----------

